# Being in a long term relationship...



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

... and then suddenly losing it all in the space of a few days.

If you are currently in a relationship or marriage, make sure you work at it. Please dont just 'carry on as usual' day to day thinking it will all be ok not realising you are taking it for granted.

I certainly wouldn't wish anybody to feel like i do right now.

There is an old saying 'You don't know what you have got until it's gone', how true that is.

I'm not gonna be around the forum for a while, i need to take some time out.

Cheers


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

You'll be back 

"When you are going through hell, keep walking" 

Take care, and I hope you sort things out.


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Recently been there mate. It hurts like hell I know. You'll be alright, don't worry. The best piece of advise I was given was to "get out there and shag some dirties!"... it seemed to work too.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Kev, hope all works out for you. I have been there myself and it takes time but everything will work out. Keep your chin up.


----------



## tommyt (Nov 14, 2003)

Been there also, although its probably difficult to realise this now, but you will bounce back from this, and next time round you`ll be alot stronger and wiser. Its hard to keep a good man down. Chin UP, you ll get there in the end. If its any consolation, I found your reply to gazandjans posting absolutely fantastic. If there was an award for the best post of the year, you would have it for 2004, no one will be that.


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

Sorry to hear that Kev, hope it works out for you in the end.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

oh Kev :-/ I'm so sorry :-/

Friends and family (and my TT) got me through - now's the time to call for some moral support from your mates...

And one day you might be able to believe that your soul mate is out there for you. Mine was.

:-*


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

easy now, time an all that fella


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Sorry to hear your news Kev


----------



## m4ttc (May 6, 2002)

Stick in there Kev. Everything will get sorted and you'll come back to the forum stronger than ever!


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Been there also, although its probably difficult to realise this now, but you will bounce back from this, and next time round you`ll be alot stronger and wiser.


How true that is :

Sorry to hear this Kev, I know exactly how you feel :'(


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> The best piece of advise I was given was to "get out there and shag some dirties!"...


Excellent Advice.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

The end of relationships are terrible, & they make you question the whole point of them. Then you go & meet somebody else & they redefine your world. Onwards & upwards...


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Sorry to hear that Kev.

We've all been there mate & as already said, you'll bounce back better & wiser.

Take time out, chill, reflect (only a little) then socialise & everything will work out for the best ;D


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Kev, sorry to hear this.

I'm afraid your saying is so true - but you're certainly not the only one - and certainly won't be the last one 

Hope things work out right for you.

Moley


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Any chance that you can patch things up. :-/

Perhaps a few days of reflection by both parties can bring about a reconciliation.

I look forward to seeing you posting again, so don't stay away too long.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

hi kev

keep cool don't beg and have something moist.
take it easy
regards
mark


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

When I was 20 my girlfriend left me too. It was awful, but you can't believe what happened. Two days later I met another girl and I had the best, wildest sex ever in my life...and it helped lots!

So try to do the same and get out.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Got dumped?

Get laid.

Move on.

I had the pleasure of last year running into the first woman(well OK girl) that broke my heart, when I was 21. Now on second failed marriage with three errant brats and an arse the size of Hampshire...

Lucky escape. 

Is there a low mileage Lupo now for sale?


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Take care.
See you when you come back. :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

All the best, Kevin.

Time will usually heal most wounds ... I hope your's too


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2004)

As each door closes a better one opens.

Hurry back, we're missing you already

Take care.

:-*


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Women are mad these days.

Kev is a young good looking bloke that drives a brilliant sports car and he gets this treatment? I don't understand this.

Did she go for a middle aged guy with a Ferrari then? :


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Did she go for a middle aged guy with a Ferrari then? Â :


Lol. Ever thought about doing any work for the Samaritans V? I reckon you could greatly reduce the number of repeat callers they get...


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

You will never meet another woman like her..but you will meet many more, all of whom are equally as special in their own way and while they may not arouse the same feelings as she did, they will arouse different ones which will be just as good and will make you feel every bit as great as you have done in the past.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Lol. Ever thought about doing any work for the Samaritans V? I reckon you could greatly reduce the number of repeat callers they get... Â


I was trying to lighten up a bit. I know how Kevin feels as I have been there myself.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> I was trying to lighten up a bit. I know how Kevin feels as I have been there myself.


I'm sure we have all been there at some time or other in our lives.

Life is much too short to sit around waiting, you have to get out there and live it.......


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

sorry to hear this fella Â :-/

Agree with T7 on this - your sould mate IS out there.

Took me a while (and more than one attempt) to find mine too, but she is out there for you.

Mind how you go - and call your friends - it's what they are for!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Reminds me of the time i got home from work to find dear John letter exept my name is Robert  and half the contents of "MY" house had gone along with Her.
Including my CD collection for the second time (ex wife had the first one  )
If my mates hadn't been there god knows what i would of done, so use them thats what they are there for.


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Life can be so crappy.

Look after yourself Kev.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Chin up dude,

keep positive


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Sorry to hear about your prob Vek, me granny always told be that it was all meant to be so that better things could happen. Costco are doing a good deal on Kleenex at the moment if it helps.

Take it easy mate.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

plenty of fish in the sea!!

times a great healer, dont lose perspective


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

What a soppy thread.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

She didn't catch you checking out other blokes' nads on the internet did she?


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Sorry to hear this Kev, this happened to me some months ago, i heard the girlfriend was seeing someone else but i found out later she wasn't but i took some time out, went out with the lads, met a couple of other ladies and on reflection i realised how great it was my girlfriend and after her pleading i accepted her back.

I obviously don't know your circumstances but some time apart often makes the heart grow fonder and you will either want to get back with her or find another girl you will love as much very soon


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

Aynone up for a lads TT Forum night out to cheer Kev up!? ;D

Go ugly early and all that!


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

You're a big bloke if you can admit your failings Kev, she might see this and give it another go.

Best of luck


----------



## HumphreyF (Nov 7, 2003)

> Take Care people.


OK Jerry.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Know how you feel mate, I've just split up with my g/f of 3 yrs. Best thing to do is get all your mates together and go out and get smashed and get your mind off it!

Chin up!

James


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Listen Kev, if a "sad old middleaged git" (trying to relive his youth in leather jacket and drainpipes) can go through all the shi7 that I have had and still come out smellin of roses and find a new solemate then a handsome young tiger like you is gonna be sound.

8)


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

As an ex-manager of mine once said, "Women are like tramps, another one will be along soon." It wouldn't have been funny except for the fact that he is Danish and meant "trams".

Good luck Kev.


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> Listen Kev, if a "sad old middleaged git" (trying to relive his youth in leather jacket and drainpipes) can go through all the shi7 that I have had and still come out smellin of roses and find a new solemate then a handsome young tiger like you is gonna be sound.
> 
> 8)


ROTFL, good point sailor boy :


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Is this thread still running?



> What a soppy thread.


So much emotion Â :

We're such a caring lot on here Â 

Time for a group hug?


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

I think a lads night out in Bristol is called for ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> ROTFL, good point sailor boy :


Whoa young man, didnt think you noticed ! :


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

there's a lot of love in this room

/ end daruis voice

ATB mate..


----------



## martfargo (Feb 11, 2003)

Cant beleive she made you choose between the forum and her. How selfish


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

it could have been worse mate.....she could have taken the car 

chin up


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

They say that January is the most popular time for relationships to break up.
Hope its working out for you Kev


----------



## gunner (May 18, 2002)

Get over it man, these things are not meant to last 

Just be glad you wern't married, things might have worked out much worse.  

There are loads of lovely ladies available out there & The way I see it is us fellas can keep sprogging up the ladies until our mid seventies, so keep chatting up the loveleys & the future of TT driving mankind is safe 8) 8) 8)


----------

